# Day of the Dead



## DrTHC (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello expats,

I am a Peruvian freelance journalist that will start a seven month travel to several countries of the Americas, Europe and Africa. Among them: Mexico, where I will be visiting from Oct. 19 thru Nov. 23. So I will be sending a series of questions and enquiries from now on about diverse topics of my interest.

First: where is the most colorful, interesting and authentic place to experience and spend the Day of the Dead? Michoacán? Oaxaca? Any where else? I'm looking for the real thing, where I can dig into hardcore stories and testimonies of locals and their celebration of this day.

Any help and/or leads about characters, places, events that day, etc. will be greatly appreciated!

/Jorge


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your quest for the, "most colorful, interesting and authentic," may be mutually exclusive. Patzcuaro, Michoacan, is crowded with tourists for the occasion but may not be really authentic. Here, in Chapala, we have a neighborhood, where altars are erected, on Calle 5 de mayo, which may be more authentic, plus a pageant at the main church, making the November 1&2 evenings worth experiencing. I have no experience of the Oaxaca events.


----------



## SuzanneRN (Sep 7, 2008)

We were in Mazatlan for day of the dead last year and it was fabulous! They have alters set up all over town and a parade that goes through the city as well as a reception/gathering at the opera hall in the middle of the old town. We were there by coincidence, but it was really wonderful.


----------

